# 40 - 43 Inch FHD Smart TV For Home Use Within 53K



## jackal_79 (May 1, 2017)

Hi,
 Need some help on buying a smart tv.

1. Budget?
Ans: Less than 55 K


2. Display type and size?
Ans:Full HD Smart TV between 40 - 43 inch ( My viewing distance will be approx 6 feet)

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
Ans:HD Movies, Channels, Sports,Youtube / Prime / Netflix

4. Ports Required?
Ans: 2 or more HDMIs and USB

5. Preferred choice of brand?
Ans:Sony, LG & Philips

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Ans:Sony KLV-40W562D, KLV-40W672E, LG 43LH600T & Philips 43PUT7690/V7 

7. Any other info that you want to share.
Ans: Not sure whether to buy online or offline.Heard a lot of stories about running behind the CC for installation and paying extra.Will decide based on price difference.Had called up local Reliance store and found the price as follows:43LH600T - 51,990 including installation. They are not having 40W562D and suggested newer model KLV-40W672E at 52,990.    

Would also like some suggestion if the size selected is right for my viewing distance of approx.6 feet.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 3, 2017)

Read some user comments that Philips model does not support screencast. Any work around for this?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (May 4, 2017)

Anyone


----------



## jackal_79 (May 4, 2017)

It would be very helpful someone could suggest on this or share some alternate models within these brands.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 4, 2017)

Hey, Can't comment on individual models but here are some pointers which hopefully will help in your  purchasing decision.
1) Philips offer extra warranty at no extra price in offline stores.
2) LG doesn't provide free installation and demo if purchased online. You have to pay for those. 
3) Sony TVs earlier had issues with mkv files. Check if that and HEVC videos are supported in the models you are considering.
4) Don't pay extra for smart features. Better to get Chromecast and other such external streaming devices. 
5) Instead of Reliance Stores(proces tends to be higher) , check for stores like company owned showrooms, Vijay Sales etc. Also Reliance stores try to push their in-house extended warranty. Do not get that. Always buy extended warranties from the TV company itself.


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2017)

Buddy, you should go for one the VFM brands like Vu. You will get the size you are looking at around 21-24k. They come with 3 years warranty and honestly for your usage there is much difference between the grade A brands and these, would suggest you take a demo at Croma or Reliance Digital and see for yourself.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 6, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Hey, Can't comment on individual models but here are some pointers which hopefully will help in your  purchasing decision.
> 1) Philips offer extra warranty at no extra price in offline stores.
> 2) LG doesn't provide free installation and demo if purchased online. You have to pay for those.
> 3) Sony TVs earlier had issues with mkv files. Check if that and HEVC videos are supported in the models you are considering.
> ...


Thanks for your pointers ! Will keep in mind. About 4th point, If i go for a regular TV + chromecast, what will be the price difference? Would be helpful if you could suggest some models


----------



## jackal_79 (May 6, 2017)

jasku said:


> Buddy, you should go for one the VFM brands like Vu. You will get the size you are looking at around 21-24k. They come with 3 years warranty and honestly for your usage there is much difference between the grade A brands and these, would suggest you take a demo at Croma or Reliance Digital and see for yourself.



Understood what you are trying to say. But i would rather prefer to go with known brands. Thanks any way


----------



## jackal_79 (May 6, 2017)

Can anyone suggest on models mentioned in my OP? Also could use some details on non smart models also if that is the way to go.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2017)

Ive heard TCL models are quite good, you can get UHD + Roku within that price


----------



## jackal_79 (May 7, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Ive heard TCL models are quite good, you can get UHD + Roku within that price



Sorry what is roku?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2017)

Roku is an OS meant for smart TVs, it's miles better than any standard proprietary OS for TVs because it gets regular updates and has app support


----------



## jackal_79 (May 7, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Roku is an OS meant for smart TVs, it's miles better than any standard proprietary OS for TVs because it gets regular updates and has app support



Thanks!. Still vary about models like Vu and TCL. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (May 9, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## jackal_79 (May 10, 2017)

bump


----------



## Stormbringer (May 12, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks for your pointers ! Will keep in mind. About 4th point, If i go for a regular TV + chromecast, what will be the price difference? Would be helpful if you could suggest some models


Chromecast costs around 3.5k. The price difference between a smart model and a non-smart version(not available in all models.)  can go as high as 10k. I recommend thing like chromecast is that OS on these smart TVs are proprietary and tend to be not supported for long. I have a Panasonic Smart Tv(3 years old) and the OS on it is very slow and very few apps available for it. Heard good things about Panasonic Shinobi series. Check those out.  VU have few brick n mortar stores -*Vu Televisions* where you can check the TVs in person. Sorry can't help you with exact models. Haven't tracked TV models lately.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 12, 2017)

Chromcast, Amazon Fire Stick, Roku etc are devices meant for streaming contents to Tvs.  Roku devices are not officially released in India.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 12, 2017)

So can someone suggest some good models in smart or non-smart category or at least point me to some sites which will help?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 13, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> So can someone suggest some good models in smart or non-smart category or at least point me to some sites which will help?


Look at this forum - Television .


----------



## jackal_79 (May 18, 2017)

Can anyone suggest some good non-smart tv in 40 - 43 inch range?


----------



## jackal_79 (May 20, 2017)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (May 20, 2017)

Need Some good Non-Smart LED suggestions on 40 - 43 inch from LG or Panasonic.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 27, 2017)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (May 31, 2017)

I would suggest this
Philips 109.3 cm 43PUT7791 4K UHD LED Smart TV: Amazon.in: Electronics

Get it locally though to avail extra warranty and offers.

This has screen mirroring but pricey too
Sony W77E Full HD HDR TV with built-in Subwoofer

This is also a good alternative but curved one
Samsung 101cm (40) Full HD Smart, Curved LED TV Online at best Prices In India


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 3, 2017)

Minion said:


> I would suggest this
> Philips 109.3 cm 43PUT7791 4K UHD LED Smart TV: Amazon.in: Electronics
> 
> Get it locally though to avail extra warranty and offers.
> ...


Can you suggest something from LG? . Smart or Non Smart?. I will checkout philips. But i have heard of color bleeding issue for philips. You know anything about it?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 4, 2017)

You bought the TV??


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 4, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> You bought the TV??


No, Still searching.


----------



## Minion (Jun 5, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest something from LG? . Smart or Non Smart?. I will checkout philips. But i have heard of color bleeding issue for philips. You know anything about it?


Sadly couldn't find any good model from LG within your budget also there is no color bleeding issues in Philips you can audition them before buying.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 5, 2017)

Minion said:


> Sadly couldn't find any good model from LG within your budget also there is no color bleeding issues in Philips you can audition them before buying.


Any idea on LG 43LH600T, LG 43lh547a (non smart), Panasonic Shinobi Pro 43D450D non smart and 43d630d smart. I believe these are within budget.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jun 5, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Any idea on LG 43LH600T, LG 43lh547a (non smart), Panasonic Shinobi Pro 43D450D non smart and 43d630d smart. I believe these are within budget.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


LG 43LH600T-TV looks good but it has only one HDMI port seriously LG WTF 
LG 43LH600T-Just a average TV doesn't have DTS codec
Panasonic Shinobi Pro 43D450D-check if this has support for dolby and DTS codecs also do audition them i auditioned Panasonic  long time back and wasn't impressed by picture clarity.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 5, 2017)

Minion said:


> LG 43LH600T-TV looks good but it has only one HDMI port seriously LG WTF
> LG 43LH600T-Just a average TV doesn't have DTS codec
> Panasonic Shinobi Pro 43D450D-check if this has support for dolby and DTS codecs also do audition them i auditioned Panasonic  long time back and wasn't impressed by picture clarity.


Can you suggest some good non smart models?. I am thinking of going non smart and clubbing it with Chromecast.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jun 6, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest some good non smart models?. I am thinking of going non smart and clubbing it with Chromecast.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Sony W75D Full HD TV


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 6, 2017)

Minion said:


> Sony W75D Full HD TV


As per sony website, this is a smart tv and way over budget. I said non smart, if you know any good models.


----------



## Minion (Jun 7, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> As per sony website, this is a smart tv and way over budget. I said non smart, if you know any good models.



No it is within your budget
Sony 108 cm (43 inches) BRAVIA KLV-43W752D Full HD Smart LED TV Price: Buy Sony 108 cm (43 inches) BRAVIA KLV-43W752D Full HD Smart LED TV Online in India – Amazon.in

In Sony official website they are showing old prices also if you are getting smart features within your budget then no harm also this supports screen mirroring


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 11, 2017)

Does DTS codec affect normal tv viewing or movies or app content?  

I was looking at LG 43LJ617T. I am getting price of 47k from lical lg brand store + 7.5% cashback. Final price to me if about 44k.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jun 11, 2017)

desai_amogh said:


> Does DTS codec affect normal tv viewing or movies or app content?
> 
> I was looking at LG 43LJ617T. I am getting price of 47k from lical lg brand store + 7.5% cashback. Final price to me if about 44k.
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


Yes,if you don't have dolby/DTS decoder in TV then your tv will not produce any sound when playing movies through USB.

Go ahead buy that T.V seems good to me.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 11, 2017)

Minion said:


> Yes,if you don't have dolby/DTS decoder in TV then your tv will not produce any sound when playing movies through USB.
> 
> Go ahead buy that T.V seems good to me.



Ok,  I checked many reviews of it Also took a demo of this 43LJ617T today again, Its from an LG brand store.  They dint have a set top box connected to the TV.  What I am really worried about is if this tv has any up scaling option in it.  As hardly 10 HD channels  available in most DTH services.   I currently have a Sony CRT tv 21"  So this is a big upgrade for me, and I don't want other family members thinking this big TV i bought has bad PQ (due to the SD on Large screen)

I am not finding any clarity on internet about *Up Scaling *can somebody with better understanding of these things, check the 43LJ617T and advise if up scaling is available??


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 11, 2017)

Does anyone know of any reliable tv review sites?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jun 11, 2017)

desai_amogh said:


> Ok,  I checked many reviews of it Also took a demo of this 43LJ617T today again, Its from an LG brand store.  They dint have a set top box connected to the TV.  What I am really worried about is if this tv has any up scaling option in it.  As hardly 10 HD channels  available in most DTH services.   I currently have a Sony CRT tv 21"  So this is a big upgrade for me, and I don't want other family members thinking this big TV i bought has bad PQ (due to the SD on Large screen)
> 
> I am not finding any clarity on internet about *Up Scaling *can somebody with better understanding of these things, check the 43LJ617T and advise if up scaling is available??



Honestly LG,Samsung,Panasonic up scaling is not that great while  Sony,Philips and Toshiba have great up-scaling engines if you are going to watch SD content most of the time then you should consider Sony.


----------



## Minion (Jun 11, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Does anyone know of any reliable tv review sites?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Techradar.com
AVforum.com
lcdtvbuyingguide.com
Cnet.com

but most of these sites don't review Indian models


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 11, 2017)

Minion said:


> Techradar.com
> AVforum.com
> lcdtvbuyingguide.com
> Cnet.com
> ...


That's the problem. I wan't to see some reviews from experts on TV. Can't we have so many sites for other gadgets but not for TV.


----------



## Minion (Jun 13, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> That's the problem. I wan't to see some reviews from experts on TV. Can't we have so many sites for other gadgets but not for TV.


Digit some times do reviews on TVs


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 16, 2017)

A good friend suggested buying a UHD tv and an android tv box as LG web OS support wont last ling and apps will stop coming.  Are there any UHD tvs with HDR but non smart ???


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 26, 2017)

Today i checked out my local vendors and found that they stopped selling W752D series and only 772E series is available. Could be had for somewhere around 58 or 59 (lesser than online). Attached comparison with earlier model. Can someone suggest? Also any idea how GST will affect the prices? Shopkeeper didn't have a clue.

LED TV | 4K HDR TELEVISION | ULTRA HD TVs | SLIM ULTRA HD | Premium Design | Android | Flat Screen TVs | Sony IN


----------



## Minion (Jun 26, 2017)

E772E is better


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 26, 2017)

Minion said:


> E772E is better


Could you elaborate on why?. I asked the Sony center guy and he was saying something about triluminous display being better and HDR.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jun 27, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Could you elaborate on why?. I asked the Sony center guy and he was saying something about triluminous display being better and HDR.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Forget triluminous HDR is the real deal
Read this
HDR TV: What is HDR, and what does High Dynamic Range mean for television | TechRadar

In simple terms HDR provides better contrast,brightness and color


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 2, 2017)

Minion said:


> Forget triluminous HDR is the real deal
> Read this
> HDR TV: What is HDR, and what does High Dynamic Range mean for television | TechRadar
> 
> In simple terms HDR provides better contrast,brightness and color


Can you suggest any LG models with HDR in less than 60 K price range?


----------



## Minion (Jul 4, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest any LG models with HDR in less than 60 K price range?


LG 43UJ632T - 4K Ultra HD LED TV With WebOS, Magic Remote | LG IN
This one is available for 65k do check locally if you can get it for lesser price.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 13, 2017)

Can anybody please let me know the Refresh Rate of the following Monitor?
Samsung 32 Inch LED TV Price, Buy LED TV with USB, Features, Specs

Because my friend says that the above TV has a refresh rate higher than that of a Monitor which has 60 Hz. If that is the case then why dont we buy a 32" TV which has a refresh rate of 100Hz and it will cost cheaper than a Monitor.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Can anybody please let me know the Refresh Rate of the following Monitor?
> Samsung 32 Inch LED TV Price, Buy LED TV with USB, Features, Specs
> 
> Because my friend says that the above TV has a refresh rate higher than that of a Monitor which has 60 Hz. If that is the case then why dont we buy a 32" TV which has a refresh rate of 100Hz and it will cost cheaper than a Monitor.



That 32" TV has *768p* resolution and it makes no sense in buying that in 2017. 100Hz on that wouldn't be actual refresh rate. Manufacturer's have been known to make TVs with fake 240Hz panels.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok. What about a generic 40-43" FHD TVs ? Because I just saw a Philips TV advertised as 100Hz. What is the usual refresh rate on those TVs?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2017)

HDTV Refresh Rates Explained: 60Hz, 120Hz, and Beyond


----------



## Minion (Jul 13, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Ok. What about a generic 40-43" FHD TVs ? Because I just saw a Philips TV advertised as 100Hz. What is the usual refresh rate on those TVs?



Those with 100 Hz are fake  but not 240Hz ones


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok coming back as to why we argued on this topic - he wants to buy a pc without Monitor since he wants to use his VU  TV when he switches on the PC. Thats when I suggested him if he plans to use 1060 6GB then the VU TV can't run at 60Hz let alone more than that. The TV in question is :
Vu 102cm (40) Full HD LED TV Online at best Prices In India

So does that mean he doesn't need to buy a Monitor? If the TV runs at 60Hz (same as a Monitor) then does he need to buy a Monitor?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 13, 2017)

I finally got time to visit Sony store and got price for W772 E.  They gave a price of approx 56 K + 5K for 2 yr extended warranty including panel. Earlier i had visited Reliance digital and got price of 55990 + 8K for 2yr extended warranty. First option is less costlier than online price. Any suggestions?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Ok coming back as to why we argued on this topic - he wants to buy a pc without Monitor since he wants to use his VU  TV when he switches on the PC. Thats when I suggested him if he plans to use 1060 6GB then the VU TV can't run at 60Hz let alone more than that. The TV in question is :
> Vu 102cm (40) Full HD LED TV Online at best Prices In India
> 
> So does that mean he doesn't need to buy a Monitor? If the TV runs at 60Hz (same as a Monitor) then does he need to buy a Monitor?


For the price of that tv, he can get a 27" 1080p IPS monitor with freesync and use it with nvidia fast sync enabled.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 13, 2017)

He already has the TV at his home since last year.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Hi,
> Need some help on buying a smart tv.
> 
> 1. Budget?
> ...



LG 43UH650T 108 cm 4K Ultra Smart UHD LED IPS TV: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## Minion (Jul 14, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I finally got time to visit Sony store and got price for W772 E.  They gave a price of approx 56 K + 5K for 2 yr extended warranty including panel. Earlier i had visited Reliance digital and got price of 55990 + 8K for 2yr extended warranty. First option is less costlier than online price. Any suggestions?



Get it locally to be safe also you can bargin more.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 15, 2017)

r





Minion said:


> Get it locally to be safe also you can bargin more.


Well i am stuck at 55900 at reliance store. This is excluding 8000 they are asking for extended warranty. I searched sony site saw the price for extended warranty as 5000 for 2 years.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 15, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> r
> Well i am stuck at 55900 at reliance store. This is excluding 8000 they are asking for extended warranty. I searched sony site saw the price for extended warranty as 5000 for 2 years.  Any suggestions?


The reliance quoting 8k for warranty from their side not the warranty from sony. My advise get the Sony extended warranty.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 15, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> The reliance quoting 8k for warranty from their side not the warranty from sony. My advise get the Sony extended warranty.


Yes. I got that. I think Reliance warranty covers accessories while Sony doesn't. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 15, 2017)

My best suggestion would be to get some good brand TV from reputed local stores not the Reliance or Croma stores as they* charge* extra for giving a warranty.
Anyways if you need avail the warranty you need to call the respective brand CC only right for arranging RMA, not the Retailer who sold you the TV. 
So, why do you fret about some custom stores rather going with generic local reputed electronic stores that give better prices compared to Reliance or Croma?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 15, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> My best suggestion would be to get some good brand TV from reputed local stores not the Reliance or Croma stores as they* charge* extra for giving a warranty.
> Anyways if you need avail the warranty you need to call the respective brand CC only right for arranging RMA, not the Retailer who sold you the TV.
> So, why do you fret about some custom stores rather going with generic local reputed electronic stores that give better prices compared to Reliance or Croma?


Iam not really worried about the extra charge in warranty. I think i will buy the extended warranty direct from sony.I have checked pricing at sony centre, (56K), Another Retailer(56K, Reliance (55.9K) and Amazon (59K). My worry is choice of tv. It is so hard to get a detailed review on tv.Is my selected model good or are there any alternate from LG.Today i read somewhere that sony's choice of OS (android) is not good and might cause problem to TV 2 yrs down the line.


----------



## harikiran (Jul 28, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Iam not really worried about the extra charge in warranty. I think i will buy the extended warranty direct from sony.I have checked pricing at sony centre, (56K), Another Retailer(56K, Reliance (55.9K) and Amazon (59K). My worry is choice of tv. It is so hard to get a detailed review on tv.Is my selected model good or are there any alternate from LG.Today i read somewhere that sony's choice of OS (android) is not good and might cause problem to TV 2 yrs down the line.



As far as my Experience, Sony W772E is indeed the best TV in terms of Picture and Sound is concerned..Samsung 5 series M5570 if u can pay more. But if your primary interest is smart features then you can check out LG 6 series. 

Notice that all of them have native 50hz Refresh rate. Sony W80D and W950D 3D TV have 100 hz and motion blur free. But they soon be discontinued as they are old. And these too have single layer screen panel which makes them weak..


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 30, 2017)

harikiran said:


> As far as my Experience, Sony W772E is indeed the best TV in terms of Picture and Sound is concerned..Samsung 5 series M5570 if u can pay more. But if your primary interest is smart features then you can check out LG 6 series.
> 
> Notice that all of them have native 50hz Refresh rate. Sony W80D and W950D 3D TV have 100 hz and motion blur free. But they soon be discontinued as they are old. And these too have single layer screen panel which makes them weak..


Because of budget constraints i ended up buying 672 E.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 30, 2017)

Does anyone here know of best calibration settings for Sony 672E?


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Because of budget constraints i ended up buying 672 E.



Congrats


----------



## harikiran (Jul 30, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Because of budget constraints i ended up buying 672 E.



Good Buy. Congrats !

Total Cost? Get the extended warranty from Sony Service Centre for 5k..


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 26, 2017)

If i want suggestions for a soundbar should i start new thread or continue here?. Any i am looking for a soundbar. Nothing fancy just something that gives good sound as i feel sound is too low on my new sony. I also don't know how to select one. so any advice is welcome.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 27, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Because of budget constraints i ended up buying 672 E.


Congrats.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 27, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> If i want suggestions for a soundbar should i start new thread or continue here?. Any i am looking for a soundbar. Nothing fancy just something that gives good sound as i feel sound is too low on my new sony. I also don't know how to select one. so any advice is welcome.


Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Aug 31, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> If i want suggestions for a soundbar should i start new thread or continue here?. Any i am looking for a soundbar. Nothing fancy just something that gives good sound as i feel sound is too low on my new sony. I also don't know how to select one. so any advice is welcome.



budget?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 2, 2017)

Minion said:


> budget?


I am not sure. But is 6k enough?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Sep 2, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I am not sure. But is 6k enough?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



6k is way less to get a proper soundbar but i suggest you to save some more and get a logitech z623 for 10k though this one is not a soundbar but a 2.1 system


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 2, 2017)

Minion said:


> 6k is way less to get a proper soundbar but i suggest you to save some more and get a logitech z623 for 10k though this one is not a soundbar but a 2.1 system


I am ok with a sound bar. Kindly suggest a good vfm model.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Sep 3, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I am ok with a sound bar. Kindly suggest a good vfm model.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Take a look at this LG LAS355B -120W 2.1CH Sound Bar Audio System | LG Electronics IN
Its cheaper than most and has a separate woofer unit.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 3, 2017)

Minion said:


> Take a look at this LG LAS355B -120W 2.1CH Sound Bar Audio System | LG Electronics IN
> Its cheaper than most and has a separate woofer unit.


Thanks!. Anything from Phillips?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi, I have this issue with mirroring from my mobile to TV - There is a definite voice lag of 2 to 4 seconds when i do miracast from my LG G2 to my Sony. Video is a little bit choppy sometime but it's the sound issue that's very irritating. Can someone please help me with this? A thanks in advance.


----------



## Minion (Sep 9, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks!. Anything from Phillips?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Sorry for late replies but Philips don't have any good options within 10k


----------



## Minion (Sep 9, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Hi, I have this issue with mirroring from my mobile to TV - There is a definite voice lag of 2 to 4 seconds when i do miracast from my LG G2 to my Sony. Video is a little bit choppy sometime but it's the sound issue that's very irritating. Can someone please help me with this? A thanks in advance.



Contact Sony customer care they may help you better


----------

